# Metamorphosis



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)




----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Goat ate it


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Hot Vegas sun ?


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Wow!!!

Find the differences!! 

Q


----------



## Yosemite Sam (Feb 18, 2016)

Quercusuber said:


> Wow!!!
> Find the differences!!
> Q


Ummmm, the bag position and the starship is hanging in a different place. LOL. nice shooting.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Shear destruction.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

You are having fun, aren't you Roger! :cookie:


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

That can is going to Heaven....you shot the H.....E.... double toothpicks right out of it


----------



## MarmotMeat (Jun 12, 2016)

I flipped back and forth between the pictures a bunch of times and I am pretty sure the can is a little different. Not sure quite what it is, but it definitely looks different.


----------



## sharp eye (Jun 3, 2014)

Well, the vase is missing..., great idea Roger.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Now that is one heck of a starship!!! Your draw length on that one must be outrageous. I wonder what sort of velocity you are getting. No wonder that can is shredded!!!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------

